# Identify this replica



## corey2444 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, I sell airsoft guns but I cant figure out what replica this is. Any of you pros know what replica this is, so I can advertise is properly. Please please.

Thank you!

Corey

P.S I hope the pic loads properly.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Its shaped kind of like a Skyy - SCCY now.

http://www.sccyindustries.com/gun_cpx-1b.html


----------



## corey2444 (Jun 19, 2008)

It's starting to really bug me. I've googled through about 500 hand gun pics and cant find a match.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

walther pps?


----------



## corey2444 (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a cross between a Walther PP (the clip) and Walther P22.. 

The Chinese just make something and throw it in a box.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Seems generic to me. If you did find something obscure it closely resembled, I don't imagine the labling would help the sales.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Send it to Mike. Once he figures out which holster it fits, you'll know what gun it is. :anim_lol:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it's an airsoft only pistol. Though the Walthers P99, CZ's and 77b's may look similar, there's nothing like it in production unless you're agent 007. It's a fantasy based on real pistols. It's also ugly as sin and should never be used as a prototype for any real pistol.


----------

